# I'm Crushed



## lilwalk (May 20, 2007)

I had a milestone birthday recently and my family (offspring) planned an pulled off the most wonderful elaborate surprise party. It was awesome. My husband did absolutely nothing, not even a birthday card (we always exchange gifts) and he totally ignored me on Mothers Day...not so much as a card. I am so crushed and my feelings are so hurt. I did tell him how I feel and all he could do was to apologize and now he is bending over backwards to make it up to me, but his "new attitude" is very annoying and I feel he is only on this wonderful "new" behavior because he feels guillty. I am not looking at him through the same loving eyes and I feel emotionally dead inside. I don't want to end my marriage, but I have totally lost my enthusiasm and feel like a walking zombie, going through the motions. How could he just ignore me on a special day that afforded him the opportunity to let me know that I am appreciated for all I do all year long. I would never not acknowledge him on Fathers Day or his birthday. We have been married for 8 years, together for 14. How do I get my job back??


----------



## lilwalk (May 20, 2007)

*I'm Crushed - #2*

Last sentence should read..."how do I get my joy back"


----------



## KAISER (May 29, 2007)

First off, I wish you the best of luck trying to get your joy back.I am here because I've lost mine also.My wife and I have gone through the same thing regarding birthdays in the past.I supposedly,forgot a birthday of hers several years ago which I am almost sure I did not.So out of spite she decided it would be a good idea not to get me anything on my birthday.How do you know that your husbands "new attitude" is not a genuine attempt to make up for his past mistakes?I have difficulty understanding why women have such a hard time forgiving us for our mistakes.I don't think that men realize how sensitive women are to situations such as this and when it finally dawns on us and we try to make amends we are accused of having alterior motives such as just trying to keep the peace or getting sex again.


----------

